

Best and Worst Case Scenarios for Four 3D Printers. - shasa
http://techland.time.com/2014/01/16/best-and-worst-case-scenarios-for-four-3d-printers/

======
anigbrowl
Surprisingly amusing and perceptive for a mass-market publication like Time.

